# 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings
New from 42, these CNC machined shifter cable bushings replace and eliminate the soft rubber bushings in the factory shifter cables. Solidifying this connection results in precision shifts without any slop or hesitation. Results are instant and worthwhile. Installation is a simple task with no modification the front/back end link and only slight modification to the side/side end link.
















Our new shifter cable bushings are currently available for VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Transmission. Additional fitments will be confirmed in time. 
*Complete Set - $26*
For more information on vehicle specific fitment and installation instructions take a look at our Tech Article
Thanks For Looking!
42
E: [email protected]
P: 410.923.0411
F: 410.923.0811


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

i love you, man.


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For a great company and a great product.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anybody try these out yet?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I ordered a set for my 2008 Rabbit. I'll report back with the results!


----------



## vwgli337 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings ([email protected])*

I just put these on today along with the short throw shift from nothing leaves stock... i am VERY happy with these they made a big difference... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings ([email protected])*

just got these last week! i love them! they provide a great solid feeling shift. no more wobble while selecting the gears! the install was straight forward and took no more than 20 minutes and i took my time to actually talk to my step dad at his house while i did it! the parts are absolutely beautiful! high quality! i wish i could see them more in the bay!
Thanks 42draft!!!
Tyler


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings (TylerO28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TylerO28* »_just got these last week! i love them! they provide a great solid feeling shift. no more wobble while selecting the gears! the install was straight forward and took no more than 20 minutes and i took my time to actually talk to my step dad at his house while i did it! the parts are absolutely beautiful! high quality! i wish i could see them more in the bay!
Thanks 42draft!!!
Tyler

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I put these on my '08 Rabbit and the shifter feels awesome now. Two thumbs up!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_I put these on my '08 Rabbit and the shifter feels awesome now. Two thumbs up!

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Finally picked up my set from PG Performance in Surrey, and I have to say that they are amazing. Shift feel is drastically improved. Can compare it to a Honda tranny (that's a good thing): firm, yet buttery smooth with no slop.


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings ([email protected])*

Wonderful Product! Very Fast shipping, Product was spot on! 
I just installed these today and WOW my car actually feels like a car now! It feels so amazing having a sporty feel, it really makes the car feel stronger. Before this i didnt think i even had a trans hehe


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

says the bushing set is $35 on your website...is it still $26 for Vortex members??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (LampyB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LampyB* »_says the bushing set is $35 on your website...is it still $26 for Vortex members??

There are different versions of our bushings, some have different prices as they include different pieces.
$26 is if you have a all metal side to side bracket
$35 is if you have the plastic side to side bracket that requires modification to accept our bushings. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Just reminded me to post my review. This product rocks! Really easy to install and very noticeable in a great way.


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

Awesome product, awesome company. They used my 09 as the guinea pig for the 09 bushings, and the bushings are nothing short of amazing. Positive feedback, front-to-back feels solid and side-to-side slop is almost gone (wish it could be completely gone though). Asides from the torque mount insert, this mod is by far the best bang for your buck.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (davidl351)*

Excellent product!
After installing the NLS short shifter I had some trouble (sometimes) engaging third gear and the short shifter with the stock bushings did not feel that great...
not so now!

the bushings made a great difference in throw effort (now it's less) and feel! (feel is more mechanical and positive than with the OEM bushings)
these paired with the NLS short shifter are a great investment!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jesselyons2002 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

This bushing including the verdict bushing make a really solid feeling with the nls shifter.


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings ([email protected])*

How can I order some of these bushings?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_How can I order some of these bushings?

http://store.42draftdesigns.co....html


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_How can I order some of these bushings?

Don't sell anything to this loser..........
He will install the parts and then drive into a tree...then blame your parts for causing him to crash.....
Because that's the kind of clown he really is......Seriously


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings (Salsa GTI)*

Loser...Look in the mirror....a man with no job...like you Dave?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings (Mein_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mein_GTI* »_Loser...Look in the mirror....a man with no job...like you Dave?

ladies, please behave.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings (stangg172006)*

Got them, LOVE THEM! best 35ish bucks ive ever spent. also did the Force Fed Engineering Positive Engagement Shifter Bushings, the ones that replace the rubber bushings on the actual bracket that bolts to the motor. What a combo!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 42 Draft Designs – New Product – VW/Audi 5/6 Speed Shifter Bushings (Brabbit32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

